# I looked in the mirror today



## MEGA (Dec 3, 2010)

It was like I barely recognized myself. I have severe DP. Am I going mad? Having a hard time sleeping, vivid nightmares. I feel so disconnected. I feel like im not me. As odd as that sounds. Can anyone relate with anything im saying? Scared im going crazy


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

MEGA said:


> Can anyone relate with anything im saying?


Yes, people can.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

The book, The Stranger in the Mirror, read it.


----------



## MEGA (Dec 3, 2010)

thanks for the replies.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

MEGA said:


> It was like I barely recognized myself. I have severe DP. Am I going mad? Having a hard time sleeping, vivid nightmares. I feel so disconnected. I feel like im not me. As odd as that sounds. Can anyone relate with anything im saying? Scared im going crazy


Hi Mega,

This is pretty common for us to look in the mirror and not recognise ourselves. You are not going crazy. I know you may feel like you are but you are not. It's part of your natural defence. As a couple of people have suggested there is some valuable info out there which will help you understand what's going on inside of you. I recommend researching a bit at least. I'll try and find a couple of links that may help.

I'll send you you a PM very soon. Sorry I've taken so long. Things are a bit weird on my end too! We'll get there though.

Be strong and take be nice to yourself,

Philos


----------



## MEGA (Dec 3, 2010)

Philos said:


> Hi Mega,
> 
> This is pretty common for us to look in the mirror and not recognise ourselves. You are not going crazy. I know you may feel like you are but you are not. It's part of your natural defence. As a couple of people have suggested there is some valuable info out there which will help you understand what's going on inside of you. I recommend researching a bit at least. I'll try and find a couple of links that may help.
> 
> ...


Philos, good to hear from you. I was a little worried about you, but I figured you just needed a break. I havent been reading the board as much, trying to stay off computer, but it didnt seem to help.


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

I had hideous nightmares when my dr was at its worst. It was like the worst kind of jolt out of bed sweating and screaming nightmares.


----------



## ThoughtsUnorganized (Mar 10, 2011)

I am happy That I am not alone, I some days am just shocked at who I see in the mirror, because its certainly not who I expected. Sometimes I go into an episode where I just get so frustrated with what the mirror is trying to show me...Sometimes i feel as if Im going mad.


----------

